# Μπερδεμένο Gnome...  (Επιλύθηκε)

## Apopatos

Γεια σας παιδιά

το σύστημά μου το έχω εξ' ολοκλήρου στα ελληνικά. Από κονσόλα μέχρι gnome. Ξαφνικά όμως, μολις εγκατέστησα τον gnome-mplayer έγινε ένα μπέρδεμα και άλλα μου τα δείχνει ελληνικά και άλλα αγγλικά. Για παράδειγμα με δεξί κλικ σε ένα αρχείο μου βγάζει το μενού που λέει:

 *Quote:*   

> Open With
> 
> Αποκοπή
> 
> Αντιγραφή
> ...

 

και άλλα τέτοια   :Confused: 

Διορθώνεται κάπως χωρίς να απεγκαταστήσω τον gnome-mplayer;Last edited by Apopatos on Thu Apr 30, 2009 1:44 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Apopatos

Η νέα ebuild του gnome-mplayerέχει USE flag nautilus. Η μή επιλογή του διόρθωσε το πρόβλημα.

----------

